# Controlar una puerta de cochera con PLC



## iris (Nov 14, 2007)

hola amigos,   necesito hacer un programa para controlar una puerta de cochera, con las siguientes caracteristicas:  
-hay un boton en la cochera y otro en el control remoto
-Cuando cualquiera de los dos botones se oprime, la puerta se abre o se cierra.
-Si uno de los botones es oprimido mientras la puerta se esta moviendo, se parará. Si se oprime cualquiera de los botones nuevamente, la puerta se moverá en la dirección contraria a la que se estaba moviendo antes de parar.
-Existen interruptores limite( uno en la parte infeior y otro en la superior), para parar el moviento de la puerta.
-Se tiene una fotocelda que si es interrumpida cuando la puerta se esta cerrando, parará el moviemiento y la mandará abrir. 
Les agradecería muucho la ayuda, en diagrama escalera, estoy simulando en Zelio Soft.
ayudenme por fis.bye


----------



## ciri (Nov 14, 2007)

El diagrama en Quick ladder (escalera)?

Creo que seria mejor hacer por bloques!. o por lo menos a mi me gusta mas así.

Otra, que tipo de soft usas para programar? yo tengo el AC31GRAF de ABB.

y sabes programar en PLC? no se ve muy complicado lo que quieres hacer.


----------



## iris (Nov 14, 2007)

mmm, pues apenas estoy aprendiendo   , y el software en el que estoy programando es el Zelio Soft de Schneider Electric se programa en escalera, aparte que en bloques nunca lo e hecho..  , pero gracias por la sugerencia


----------



## GERARDO (Nov 18, 2007)

Iris si quieres un programa que hice un día para abrir una puerta de cochera te lo envío claro si lo encuentro. Esta en bloques.


----------



## iris (Nov 20, 2007)

ok gracias,gerardo, estaría bien. y bienvenido al foro


----------

